# Ship's Wheel Shadow Box Initial Stages...



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

I've been wanting to make a ship's wheel shadow box for a while now and finally started working on it. I am basically making with (8) 1/2" thick pieces for the front facing and (8) 2" thick pieces to get the depth. The pieces are cut at 22.5 degrees and just glue together with some home made clamp jigs I made to clamp the joints together tight. Anyway, for anyone interested in making something like this, here's a few pics of today's effort. I'll update as I make progress.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Al: very interesting...beautiful pattern in the wood, for one thing. How did you cut the radii on the curved pieces? They are flawless! Good work so far. I can't wait to see more pics, and see how this project comes together. 

keep us posted
smitty


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Smitty,
After making two circle patterns out of 1/4" press board, I rough cut as close to the pattern line as I could and then used a spiral pattern bit. I used to use a normal pattern bit with two edges but heard the spiral pattern bits worked better. I haven't used anything different since. The key when using a pattern bit is to cut as close to the edge of your pattern or guide as possible. If you don't, the pattern bit will tear or rip the wood and ruin your project. 

Like I mentioned above, I make a lot of patterns with the 1/4" press board. It is easy to cut for one thing but also easy to shape with some low grit sandpaper to fine tune. Once you have a pattern like you want it, you can cut 1 item or 100 items and they will all be exactly the same. If you look in my gallery, I think I have a P-3 propeller that I used this same technic. I'll update with more pics as I progress.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Smitty,
I got diverted to help out a friend's retirment but used the same concept to make this Machinist Mate's prop. It's about 2 1/4 inch thick and I layered the inside in order to have a lip to hold the glass in from the back as well as a rabbet cut in the back to make the backing flush. I used Lexan for the front and cut with a bandsaw. The hardest part was getting the pattern like I wanted and from there, I can make 100 that will look exactly the same. I'll get back on the ship's wheel box here shortly. Enjoy.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

That looks like an interesting challenge Al. I'm looking forward to seeing pics of your progress.

Gerry


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> That looks like an interesting challenge Al. I'm looking forward to seeing pics of your progress.
> 
> Gerry


Ditto, Al...I too am looking forward to seeing how this ship's wheel project turns out. The machinist's mate prop is awesome! Intricate, compound radii...man, I have to get boned up on my geometry, methinks!

regards
smitty


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*Modification to the Ship's Wheel*

Ok, a guy comes over so we can draw up plans for his retirement shadow box. It started out to be a standard square box with a flag triagle at the top. Then across the garage he spots my ship's wheel and inquires about it. I wasn't making it for anyone particular so haven't spent much time on it. All I needed to finish it up was to drill the holes for the handles and sand/stain/clear coat. I guess the light bulb came on and he asked how hard it would be to make his rating symbol (Navy enlisted have symbols that represent their specific job skillset). Anyway, the ship's wheel is no longer. It is now an Navy Operation's Specialist symbol. I've attached what the rating symbol looks like as well as the almost finished project. I just need to install the lexan glass so he can get his medals mounted for display.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

*Ships Wheel Update*

Well I finally got around to working on a ships wheel. If I had to do again I would make the face a little wider and would add another handle but I committed after drilling the second hole for the handle..ha. I found some small legs at Home Depot and modified a little for the handles. I'll send some pics of the finished product.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking good! I love red oak.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

The final product..... After looking at the five handles for a day or so, it seemed a little bare. I decided to go with 10 and looks a lot better. If I had to do again I think 8 handles is the perfect number. This was my third round-style shadow box and have got it down to where the majority of time spent is waiting on the glue to dry. Other than that, it's about 3 hours total.


----------



## Dougnewportnews (Jan 14, 2010)

AL B Cuttn Wud, loved the machinist mate propeller. I'm about to retire and have no woodworking skills and would like to know if you sell the propeller shadow box. Contact me at 7578802991


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Dougnewportnews said:


> AL B Cuttn Wud, loved the machinist mate propeller. I'm about to retire and have no woodworking skills and would like to know if you sell the propeller shadow box. Contact me at 7578802991


 
Just sent you a PM. Email me at [email protected].


----------



## mscarrie75 (Feb 11, 2010)

Dear Al,

You are the only person I can find on Google with this design. I was just wondering if you're still able to make a MM shadowbox? My husband is a retired MMC and this would be a great gift for him.
Can you please contact me and let me know? We are in Hampton Roads too.
Thank you,
Carrie
[email protected]


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Just sent you an email.


----------



## bhnavy (Apr 19, 2010)

I have been looking for a MM's Box, do you sell them ? If so please call me 757-534-8692, or email- [email protected] Thank You


----------



## Jesters101 (Apr 28, 2009)

AL B Cuttn Wud, sorry I had lost the email with your address. We had talked before about the MM shadowbow. Please email me [email protected] I am the one in Minnesota

Thanks, 
Frank


----------



## HAYDENSWOODSHOP (Nov 27, 2012)

*Ships wheel shadow box*

Al,
I am trying to make a Ship's wheel shadow box and i was reading about the degrees and everything else that you talk about setting it all up but what length of the sides are they? Any help or anymore pictures you can send would be awesome. thanks in advance. 
Mike




smitty1967 said:


> Ditto, Al...I too am looking forward to seeing how this ship's wheel project turns out. The machinist's mate prop is awesome! Intricate, compound radii...man, I have to get boned up on my geometry, methinks!
> 
> regards
> smitty


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

HAYDENSWOODSHOP said:


> Al,
> I am trying to make a Ship's wheel shadow box and i was reading about the degrees and everything else that you talk about setting it all up but what length of the sides are they? Any help or anymore pictures you can send would be awesome. thanks in advance.
> Mike


 
Mike,
I just measured the last patterns I made and the outside diameter is 23 1/2 inches. For the lengths of the 8 pieces, I started out with 3 1/2 x 10 inch blanks. I then cut down each to the 22.5 degrees with the top of the angles starting at the 10 inch windth at the top. Now that all your blanks are cut, lay your pattern down with your 8 pieces roughed together and center up your pattern. Once final shaped, each of the 8 pieces roughly measured out to about 9 inches across the widest part of the pieces. I poorly attempted to use the drawing to explain. 

Let me know if this makes sense. Keep in mind I used multiple layers to get the thickness of the box as well as a wider facing later to allow for a lip on the inside of the box to mounth the glass to. 

If you have more questions, just ask. This is why I enjoy this site so much, it is a great venue to learn new things and help each other out. Good luck and please keep us posted on your progress. Not sure where you are located but if by chance you are in Virginia, you are welcome to borrow my patterns. Let me know.

-Al


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's a link I just found my accident that shows a little different way to go about this...

http://www.bluestemstrings.com/pageBanjoConstructionTips1.html


----------



## HAYDENSWOODSHOP (Nov 27, 2012)

Al, 
If you go to Haydens Wood Shop on facebook and send me a message i will respond with more information...thanks everyone for the help
Mike


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

HAYDENSWOODSHOP said:


> Al,
> If you go to Haydens Wood Shop on facebook and send me a message i will respond with more information...thanks everyone for the help
> Mike


 
Mike,
I'm not a Facebook guy, just shoot me an email: [email protected]. 

-Al


----------



## HAYDENSWOODSHOP (Nov 27, 2012)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> Mike,
> I'm not a Facebook guy, just shoot me an email: [email protected].
> 
> -Al


Ok will do


----------



## HAYDENSWOODSHOP (Nov 27, 2012)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> Mike,
> I'm not a Facebook guy, just shoot me an email: [email protected].
> 
> -Al


Ill be in touch soon to see how you make the wheels Al. I just finished this for a Christmas present.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice work there Mike. I like the teddy bear best....the kid in me I guess.....ha. I really like intarsia but requires a lot of practice from my very little experience. Give me a shout sometime...


----------



## HAYDENSWOODSHOP (Nov 27, 2012)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> Nice work there Mike. I like the teddy bear best....the kid in me I guess.....ha. I really like intarsia but requires a lot of practice from my very little experience. Give me a shout sometime...


I will...are you working on or going to be workin on any wheels anytime soon?


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

HAYDENSWOODSHOP said:


> I will...are you working on or going to be workin on any wheels anytime soon?


 
No plans to build one for the near future. Being on the aviation-side I don't get a lot of requests for the blackshoe-side themes.


----------

